# Watch this space!!



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

I have tried to hold off telling everybody but we are going to matching panel in August, with 2 other couples for a little baby boy. 

So anybody with fingers and toes, start crossing them for us as we are going to need it for this one   

Cheese xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

everything crossed for you both   

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Got everything crossed for you John & DW!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

that didnt stay secret for long!  

wishing you and dw loads of luck for panel cheesy    

jo xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

lots of luck and love


camly x x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you 

Jo, you know more details though


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Wishing you both all the luck in the world!!
You both deserve this sooooo much!!

Liz x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good Luck, hope this is the one for you!

Never heard of 3 couples going to matching panel for a child though, how scary!!

Love
OT x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Got everything crossed for you hun.

Have not forgotten the details for the shower either so will send them - but that should be the last thing on your mind  

Good luck and I really hope this is your time 

T xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mr Cheese, butting in here to cry happy tears of joy for you. Really really really hope that you're the ones for this little one.   

Masses of luck for you both and...

[fly]                                            [/fly]

C~x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Old Timer said:


> Good Luck, hope this is the one for you!
> 
> Never heard of 3 couples going to matching panel for a child though, how scary!!
> 
> ...


Me niether, but that is what we have been told so we have to go with it. We dont attend either which i have read that a few people have been to matching panel. Our SW did say that our LA have changed a few things recently and alot is done on paper now!!, dunno really, lol


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Cheese & Mrs Cheese

long time no speak  

wot fantastic news, will keep everything crossed for you  

A
x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Got toes, knees, fingers, arms, eyes... everything crossed for you, Cheese.        

Love Boomy xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

good luck, will keep everything crossed for you!     

Julia x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry old timer you were right, i stand corrected. It is a matching meeting to see which couple they are going to matching panel with.

DooH!!, lol


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

GOOD LUCK,

Wow it isnt that long ago when I read that you had been approved!

Hope and pray you are the ones!

Dawny


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Fingers Crossed CC


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Good Luck.

Hope you guys are the ones.

PBMx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for you and Mrs Cheese (how could they not choose you - you're going to be fab parents!  )

[fly]             [/fly]

Lots of love
Sarah
xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

It makes typing tricky...  but I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.         

Really hoping for good news for you

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh wow wow wow
ive got it all crossed for you both
they so have to choose you 2 you will be amazing parents  
lots of love and        Danni x x


----------

